# Grass feeding



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with grass feeding their meat goats? I understand that probably more correctly means browse feeding, but what I'm getting at is no grain. Is it healthier for the animals? I would guess that grass-fed animals command a better price at the market?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We allow our meat goats to graze on pasture, but we still supplement with hay and feed, just not as much as we do in the summer. Depending upon the quality of your pasture and what kind of goats you will be grazing on your pasture(ie meat wethers, nursing mothers etc) you do still have to supplement with hay before sending them off to pasture. Reasoning behind this is that it is better to have some dry matter in their stomachs before turning them out onto pasture to eat. I am not totally sure because the meat goats are my brother's proposition but I'm pretty sure that during the summer he still feeds grain to all his goats for extra nutrition, including the meat wethers, because grass alone is not really enough nutrition to keep them growing steadily. I think that in general goats that are raised on pasture are healthier because they are getting more exercise and they are not being kept in the same small area all the time. As far as marketing goes, the only way healthier raised animals will command better prices is through private sales. Otherwise, we have found that move markets will not pay premium prices for better raised animals.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I couldn't of put it better Sarah ....yes ..they do need roughage and some grain...with the browsing. :greengrin:


----------

